# Indian phone scam from Microsoft...be aware.



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

This happened to me this morning.........luckily sussed it out but all very convincing...........<HERE>
Sorry if been aired before, but worth repeating.


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

My favorite reply to one of these calls was from an expat, who said simply, 'I don't have a computer', putting an immediate end to the call.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

my OH answers in Cantonese and that generally throws them off


----------

